
Soldiers Can Get Emotionally Attached to Robots - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/military-robots/soldiers-can-get-emotionally-attached-to-robots-and-that-may-not-be-a-good-thing#.UjtKJNfcETg.hackernews
======
jonchang
Rick said, "There is a defect in your empathic, role-taking ability. One which
we don't test for. Your feelings toward androids."

"Of course we don't test for that."

"Maybe we should." He had never thought of it before, had never felt any
empathy on his own part toward the androids he killed. Always he had assumed
that throughout his psyche he experienced the android as a clever machine — as
in his conscious view. And yet, in contrast to Phil Resch, a difference had
manifested itself. And he felt instinctively that he was right. Empathy toward
an artificial construct? he asked himself. Something that only pretends to be
alive? But Luba Luft had seemed genuinely alive; it had not worn the aspect of
a simulation.

------
JoeAltmaier
...and cars, and guns, and a brand of whiskey...

~~~
NovemberWest
And occasionally their fuck toys (aka women, usually)...

